# Kubota b8200 has come a long way, picture heavy



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

Finally have I got everything in order. It's been a long work in progress for sure.

Last year my craftsman LT2000 gave out. i mow about 2 acres and it is a chore sometimes with that thing. So I was shopping for a zero turn when I came across the b8200 with no attachments for $2000. Scooped it up and brought it home. It was stored outside, and looked pretty weathered.

Over the winter I put a 50" snowblower on it and cab I built from scratch with heat/lights/radio out of diamond plate aluminum. Repainted it(poorly), and finally the first snow came in late February. Pulled it out to get ready, went to turn the wheel, and snapped the steering rod. Back to the drawing board.

Ripped out the whole steering box and tapped the tractors block for power steering, tossed in a power steering box from a john deere 318, added a cylinder, cut to size, welded on a steering wheel, and I was on the go. It was spring, time to mow.

Picked up a chinese unbranded 60" 3pt mower. Metal was solid all around, no rust at all. Hooked it up and adjusted, half way through the first cut I broke the belt. Measured best I could and went online, ordered a kevlar 110" belt. It arrived today and I put it on. Mowed the whole yard in 30min, drove to the parents down the street and mowed theirs.

It's not perfect but I'll be damned if it isn't pretty damned good. I seriously never thought this day would come. Some time this summer I'm adding a 7' dirt blade and front hydraulic lift for the blade and blower.



















































































































































































































































































































What's pictures without a couple videos?

Cab walk-around [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEN073pe4tc[/ame]

Remote start [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UekigiTT79A[/ame]

Power chute test [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThRGew16DU0[/ame]

Power steering test [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2w3IsdeNZ8[/ame]

3pt mower with bad belt [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWvqMf5oFhY[/ame]

3pt mower with good belt [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJ2JMVGw9KQ[/ame]


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Busting the move there fatjay. Nicely done!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Best way to understand bail right into it w/no fear,and you indeed done that.:thumbsup:


----------



## John Pennell (Jul 7, 2018)

The next time one of my neighbors tells me I spend too much time on my tractors, that I have too many kubota's, or Im obsessed with diesel, I'm telling them to come see you....LOL..excellent job!!


----------

